# 38-4-2 Whats the 38 measure?



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Went out with Capt Brent Juarez in Galveston yesterday... it was off the hook! 

38 trout....mostly between 22 and 25inches. 

4 reds to 32 inches

Bonus... 2 Flouder 

if you're up to improving your game or just having a blast of a day on the water give Brent a call and take a trip with him the guy really knows his stuff. 832-414-1410


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*Baits*

Also,... all fish we're caught on Tidal Surge Split Tail mullet and maniac mullets. Plum/Char, Glow/Char, Pearl/lime using 1/4oz-3/8th oz Baad Marine Supply Jig Heads.

Working slicks and active bait over shell and scattered shell in 5-7feet of water


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*More pics*

Here are more pics from the trip


----------

